# photoshoot gone wrong lol



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Keona and Myami's new dresses came today from Elaine (Thank you so much again Elaine) so wanted to show them off  , only problem the girls didnt want to stop for 5mins lol .
both of them are nutters and never sit still , even treats didnt work lol 
i think i got 2 half ok pics out of the lot , here are just a few .


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

These pictures are precious. I love them all. They really give an insight to their personalities. Too cute.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

haha this is so funny! reminds me of 2 naughty kids not sitting still for there school photos!! very cute tho, i love the dresses! x


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks guys , i might try again after they have been running around for a while lol well a long while haha


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

Those dresses are so cute. I love how you can see the progression in the photos lol.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Hahahahaha!! Great pics,, sooo funny! :lol: 
Their dresses are super cute


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

they are my fav dresses for them now  , Myami loves wearing clothes but Keona not so much she has a little sulk when they are first put on her lol


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

cute pics!! love the dresses....


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Izzy has that dress (thankyou Elaine  )
I think I might have to get honey one!
God they were being brats for the pics
I love the 3rd pic the best!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

lol That's too cute! I love their dresses! That's so funny photoshoot gone wrong!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

i would call that photoshoot gone RIGHT! Those are wonderful pics
They look sooo cute. I especially love the one of them posing and looking at the camera, and the "teeth" pic. :laughing8: Those are some super pics!!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Great pics! They are cute no matter what!:love1:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Never work with children or animals is what they say!as soon as you get the camera out they know and start to play around,ours are the same


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

you are very welcome, 
i love the pics! those dresses look so pretty on your girls


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Some times you have to take what you can get and call it a day, huh? 
I like the pix and cute dresses!


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Hahahahahaha brilliant pictures xx


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

LMAO!!!!! Those pictures are so funny!! I love them all....they really made my day


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

They are gorgeous pics, you have captured them in their natural state lol! I love how Keona looks so cross at Myami & then starts snuggling her after she gets that big wet kiss.

By the way, where did you get those Rogz collars? The only Jellybean size ones I can find here are fabric & Yogi destroys them in 2 days by scratching them. I like the leather look ones on your girls.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Elaina, do you make these dresses to sell? If so, I'd very much like to order a couple for Gracie! I love them.

sugarbaby, the pics are great. There's an old saying here "You can dress them up but you can't take them out!" I especially love the last pic! Priceless!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL very cute pics!
The dresses are so pretty aswell!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks Guys  they make me laugh every time i look at them haha


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

liss77 said:


> They are gorgeous pics, you have captured them in their natural state lol! I love how Keona looks so cross at Myami & then starts snuggling her after she gets that big wet kiss.
> 
> By the way, where did you get those Rogz collars? The only Jellybean size ones I can find here are fabric & Yogi destroys them in 2 days by scratching them. I like the leather look ones on your girls.


i get them from the local pet barn , i know what you mean by the fabric ones as myami had hers ruined in 3 days , these ones have been a week and still look awesome  , not sure what other colours they come in but if you like i could post one to you if you have trouble finding them 

forgot to add they are cat collars  they are called glam cat collars
Rogz | Use it or lose it


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

kimr said:


> Elaina, do you make these dresses to sell? If so, I'd very much like to order a couple for Gracie! I love them.
> 
> sugarbaby, the pics are great. There's an old saying here "You can dress them up but you can't take them out!" I especially love the last pic! Priceless!


no, i dont make them, i buy them for a low price from a pet warehouse that is around an hour away from me. i'm planning a trip there soon , if you want me to pick you up some. let me know. that dress is only still available in certain sizes


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Those pics are adorable! To me it turned out to be a great photo shoot.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks Sugababy, I haven't thought to look at the cat collars, I will next time I am down at Pet Stock, it is an expensive hobby replacing collars all the time.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

HAHAH! Great pictures. Their faces are priceless. I think they look like little piranhas with their teeth like that! That's what I call Roxy sometimes, because that's exactly what she looks like!  So funny! They are too cute.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

liss77 said:


> Thanks Sugababy, I haven't thought to look at the cat collars, I will next time I am down at Pet Stock, it is an expensive hobby replacing collars all the time.


it was either pet stock or pet barn i got it from , but if they dont have it there maybe ask to order it in , they all seem to sell the rogz brand


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

rms3402 said:


> HAHAH! Great pictures. Their faces are priceless. I think they look like little piranhas with their teeth like that! That's what I call Roxy sometimes, because that's exactly what she looks like!  So funny! They are too cute.


They do dont they lol


----------

